# problem with john deere 950



## dockdave (Sep 19, 2021)

I was using my John Deere 950 the other day, moving machinery into my new shop, using the FEL and pallet forks on the 3 point hitch. I stopped for a water break , and when I came back, the 3 point does nothing, it will not lift at all.
I checked the fluid, it is full and still clean. I can see the linkage moving. Does anyone know if they can go bad and just stop working ? Any suggestions where I go from here to find the problem, I kinda need my 3 point attachments. TIA


----------



## dockdave (Sep 19, 2021)

Sorry, I should have added, the front loader and power steering still work fine.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dockdave said:


> Sorry, I should have added, the front loader and power steering still work fine.


You need to review the TM1192 Service Manual for the hydraulic trouble shooting section. It will provide answers to correct the problem. Its free on the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group site, link below in my signature.


----------

